# Ferret help



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

My girlfriend wants to get a ferret for her birthday, so before i go out and get her one im making sure i find out everything i need to know first. I've looked through the net and couldn't really find one decent care sheet. Although one said about having to take females into the vets to get jabs everytime they come into season? just wondering if any one could shed some light on this as i know people with ferrets and as far as im aware none do this? So any advice any one can give will be appreciated. Cheers Ben


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

If you get a female (jill) get it neutered unless you are going to breed. Jills tend to stay in season until they have mated, so if it doesn't mate they can become very ill and even die, they get anaemia. The injection you have been told about is really only a short term solution to neutering, it is basically a hormone injection that stops the jill from coming into season. I have two male ferrets (hobs) that are alittle larger than females. I think but im not 100% sure that castrating a male would be cheaper than neutering a female.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

the first thing you need to know is that ferrets are very sociable animals, so the minimum you need to get is 2 of them. they are also extreamly active so if there kept indoors will need a large cage and time outside of the cage every day. would you be keeping them inside or outside?

if you dont want to breed then neutering makes life much easier for all involoved. as said jills wont come out of season on there own, and leaving them in season leads to a life threatening condition called eastrogen induced anemia (pretty sure iv spelt that wrong but my spell check wont work). there are only three ways to bring a jill out of season: mating with an intact hob (which will lead to pregnancy), mating with a vasectomised hob or the jill jab (a hormone injection given by a vet).

castrating hobs is also reccomended as it dramaticly reduces the smell and will help prevent any breeding season based bad behaviour as some hobs can get stroppy come spring :whistling2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

If you're just getting them for pets rather than breeding (and the world doesn't really need another breeder), then I reckon your best off getting 2 castrated hobs. I have 2 neutered brothers, and they're amazing...Better temperaments than any jills I've met. Good luck! :2thumb:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Consider the fact that if you get them un-neutered, the little things can end up costing quite a bit to get done...so get them from a rescue instead, unless you can pay out the money.

2. they need LARGE cages, I mean BIG. you can make your own shed-type living space for em with a large run and keep them outside, up to you. Just make sure they have lots of space.

3. More than 1 as they are very sociable and need to play with their own kind.

4. food, you can go down the raw food path, feeding them chicks, chicken wings, mince meat etc etc, or dry cat kibble (look for one high in protein), or mix the two.

5. they need lots of time and attention so be prepared for that, they like to be let out of the cage multiple times a day for a while to run and play with you.

6. give them lots of snuggly places in cage.

7. dont use regular cat litter for them as it can be harmful, use wood pellets (hardwood not softwood), or newspaper....nothing dusty as their noses are very sensitive.

be prepared for bitey ferrets....a lot of ferrets get abandoned without being trained properly...we've taken in 3 ferrets who bit, one of them was horrible! but through time and training he's now very sweet, they all are! but be rpepared.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Can someone shed some light on this actvity side of them.

I thought they slept for 20 odd hours a day so surly the hours they are awake is when best to get them out for a wander and a smallish pad for sleeping?

(Could you also have a free roaming ferret like a house bunny?)


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Can someone shed some light on this actvity side of them.
> 
> I thought they slept for 20 odd hours a day so surly the hours they are awake is when best to get them out for a wander and a smallish pad for sleeping?
> 
> (Could you also have a free roaming ferret like a house bunny?)


Our two sleep most of the day, however when they are out they do get into everything! So going on the house ferret you would need to make sure your house is VERY ferret proof. 
Our two are getting on now and one of them prefers to just sleep, even when they are out in the garden.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Can someone shed some light on this actvity side of them.
> 
> I thought they slept for 20 odd hours a day so surly the hours they are awake is when best to get them out for a wander and a smallish pad for sleeping?
> 
> (Could you also have a free roaming ferret like a house bunny?)


When they're younger, they tend to be awake more....like kittens compared to adult cats...so it depends on how old the ferret is, and on their own personality. My lot will sleep all day if they have nothing else to do, this doesn't mean I shouldn't get them out! As soon as they hear rustling in the room, they get up and look at me with 'hey mummy, can we come out pleeeeeeeease?' but if they dont see/hear me they stay asleep. So Although they sleep for quite a while, they wake up many times (to eat, drink and play) so you need to organise times for them to get them out and play. When I let mine out for a play, I notice they get tired on their own and go to sleep somewhere, then I put them back in their cage. 

You can have a roaming ferret/s but it's tricky as lots of accidents can happen. They can squeeze into the tightest holes so you have to ferret-proof your home...and they generally get into trouble. maybe limit them to a room or two. You'll need lots of litter boxes in corners and make a nest or two for them to sleep in when tired. Dont leave even the highest windows open even a teensy bit or they can push it and jump out (speaking from personal experience) you'd have to constantly watch your step, and watch out when you open doors.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought they were quite clean and would only pee in one corner of the set up possibly making litter training a possibility?

Do they chew or would they chew wires?


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> I thought they were quite clean and would only pee in one corner of the set up possibly making litter training a possibility?
> 
> Do they chew or would they chew wires?


We've never gone down the litter training route, but I've heard it can be done.
One of ours seems to like to chew a bit, but the other isn't so bad.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes you can litter train, but some ferret simply won't stand for it...So its best to place a few litter trays around the house to avoid cleaning up their mess off your carpet 

They don't really chew, but I'm sure there are exceptions...mine love anything rubbery...like thos rubbery phone cases you get etc...not cables though.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Has anyone gone 100% BARF with theirs as would be quite keen to do this?

Thanks for the info so far even though this is a little hijack. Been wanting a ferret for years.


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the help so far, I was thinking about a rescue but it's more the fact they all seem to be adults where as she wants its from as young as possible, The vet bills wouldnt be a problem at all but just on an off chance does any one know a rough price on getting one neuted or spayed?
The rooms been ferret proofed and the cage is huge but it will be out most of the time. Thanks for all the help so far :notworthy:


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

Benji-le3 said:


> Thanks for all the help so far, I was thinking about a rescue but it's more the fact they all seem to be adults where as she wants its from as young as possible, The vet bills wouldnt be a problem at all but just on an off chance does any one know a rough price on getting one neuted or spayed?
> The rooms been ferret proofed and the cage is huge but it will be out most of the time. Thanks for all the help so far :notworthy:


Most of the ferrets at the rescue I got mine from were last years kits - so not old at all (they did have kits in too but would only be rehomed to experienced people), it's still worth asking your local rescue : victory: they will also have an idea of what the ferret is like, whether it likes people, other ferrets, what it's like with other animals etc - and can be good to get the right match and be able to tell you a little more about your ferrets - if it's her first one she might be put off by one who doesn't like cuddles/is particularly energetic etc


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a quick question for you guys that already have ferrets, what's the oldest one of your ferrets have ever lived? My uncle used to go ferreting all the time when he was younger and kept them for years and he's always amazed at how old mine are. I bought my pair from a woman who had them for a year or so but was moving away, I never asked her how old they were when she got them but I have had them for 7 years, so they are about 8 year old at the moment if not more. I have to say they look pretty got for there age and I am hoping they will go on for alittle while more.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

it would be very unfair and in my opinion almost cruel to get a kit on its own.
Please get 2 - they are social animals and need company of their own kind. 

amy the man up the road just lost his at around 12 yrs old - I know that is not what most reach but they certainly can. 
My oldie group are all 8+ now ( 4 in the group ) 
Lost a couple last year sadly


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Has anyone gone 100% BARF with theirs as would be quite keen to do this?
> 
> Thanks for the info so far even though this is a little hijack. Been wanting a ferret for years.


#


100% BARF here. They get the odd handful of cat kibble every few weeks between the 5 of them but it usually goes unnoticed anyway, raw chicken, rabbit, turkey, beef, rodents, and lamb is their staple, with odds and sods thrown in when we get them.


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

Decided it would be better to go get two from the local rspca as she said she would rather get some out of a bad situation rather the age issue. Is there any preference to if you should get two males/females or one of each?


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

As long as neutered ( which they should be from RSPCA ) then u can mix and match sexes as you please :2thumb:
Problems only come when entire ( eg males fighting , smelling and being aggressive something in breeding season )


----------



## Ferretboy (May 24, 2010)

Benji-le3 said:


> Thanks for all the help so far, I was thinking about a rescue but it's more the fact they all seem to be adults where as she wants its from as young as possible, The vet bills wouldnt be a problem at all but just on an off chance does any one know a rough price on getting one neuted or spayed?
> The rooms been ferret proofed and the cage is huge but it will be out most of the time. Thanks for all the help so far :notworthy:


£85 per ferret at lincvets, 

it's easier to keep an eye out for ones that have already been done, i paid £60 for my two which is a lot in ferret terms but it saved me the cost of spaying and vaccination


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

Just an update ... went to the rspca yesterday and spoke to the people there and sorted everything. the girlfriend fell in love with two so she's just getting everything all set up and then they should be with us within the week. Should be fun considering out of all of the ones that were there i had a look at 3 and got bit by every one of them lmao :whistling2:


----------

